# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Giáng sinh thần tiên ở Disneyland California(Mỹ)

## hantt.163

Disneyland California luôn thu  hút đông đảo lượng khách vào những dịp lễ. Vào lễ Giáng sinh, Disneyland  càng trở nên lộng lẫy, tạo nên một không khí đặc biệt chỉ có một lần  trong năm. 



 Quảng trường New Orleans ở Disneyland lung linh với những ánh đèn

 Hội tụ đầy đủ những yếu tố thú vị để tạo  nên một dịp lễ khó quên đối với du khách, mọi thứ ở Disneyland đều mang  màu sắc thần tiên ngộ nghĩnh như cây thông Noel cao 18,2m, cửa hiệu  bánh Blue Ribbon... Những bài hát vui nhộn vang lên khắp mọi nơi đem đến  bầu không khí rộn rã của mùa Giáng sinh. 

Khách tham quan Disneyland có thể tận hưởng ngày hội hóa thân của Thế  giới thu nhỏ kinh điển với không khí Noel thật đặc biệt và không khỏi ấn  tượng với phong cách trang trí có tên gọi Ác mộng đêm Noel, lấy ý tưởng  từ bộ phim Lâu đài ma ám kết hợp cùng Halloween mang không khí rùng  rợn.

Mùa Giáng sinh ở Disneyland California bắt đầu từ ngày 14-11-2011 và kết thúc vào 8-1-2012.



Thế giới màu sắc tuyệt đẹp ở đài phun nước


Toàn bộ khung cảnh lung linh sắc màu của Lâu đài công chúa ngủ trong rừng


Mặt ngoài của Thế giới thu nhỏ được lắp đặt hàng ngàn bóng đèn 
đủ màu sắc để thắp sáng trong suốt lễ Giáng sinh


Bức tượng Walt Disney và chú chú chuột Mickey
giữa rừng cây trạng nguyên đỏ rực


Góc nhìn qua cây thông Noel cao 18,2m đến đường chính 
vào Lâu đài công chúa ngủ trong rừng


Cây thông cao 18,2m cùng những hộp quà xinh xắn đầy sắc màu
tạo nên một không khí đặc biệt của Giáng sinh


Lâu đài công chúa ngủ trong rừng được trang hoàng với hàng ngàn 
bóng đèn băng tuyết cho mùa Giáng sinh


Khung cảnh phim Lâu đài ma ám của đạo diễn Tim Burton kết hợp cùng Halloween
 làm tăng thêm sự thú vị và rùng rợn cho mùa Giáng sinhTheo:sotaydulich

----------


## lovetravel

đẹp lung linh
thích thật đấy

----------


## lunas2

như là ở nơi thân tiên thật vậy

----------


## littlegirl

lug linh huyền ảo
đẹp thật

----------

